# ceu's



## benavidezb

Hi All,

Can anyone refer me to web-sites that offer CEU'S?  I just found out that I need to turn in my CEU'S at end of Nov 07 (I thought I had til 2008), so I am scrambling to get CEU's.  Any referrals will be greatly appreciated.

Brenda


----------



## ajs

Check the list of vendors on this website.  There are ways to get CEUs by reading publications and taking quizzes.  Lots of ways to get CEUs and I always find the information listed on this website to be very helpful.


----------



## kdenton

*Ceu's*

An Ecellent Way To Earn Ces's As Well As Say Abreast Of All The New Updates Is The Coding Edge, It Has At Test In Every Book And If You Subsribe You Have 12 Ceus For The Year And Also Going To Your Local Chapter Gives You Ceu's Also


----------



## gr8gal61

I'm not sure where you are located however in Texas, Medicare puts on several classes/presentations throughout the year and their costs are very nominal if any! Last year there was one called MedFast or MediFast and it was a 2 day seminar where you could choose the specialty class throughout the day and each day 6 CEU's were given? Also check the www.trailblazer.com website as they also offer online education classes that may also give CEU's. Good luck.


----------



## mrssnail

There are also the E-Blasts that come in your email. These come two times a month. I'm sure if you needed linked to those some members might still have those links. You do the Test Yourself Quiz in those for .5 CEU's each. And as has already been mentioned the Coding Edge Quizzes are wonderful. The education from the articles opens me up to areas that I would not otherwise get experience with via coding in my specialty. If you decide to go the coding edge route and find that you are missing or cannot find issues you might ask members in your area to borrow back issues. Its funny how they walk off sometimes.


----------



## judicline

benavidezb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone refer me to web-sites that offer CEU'S?  I just found out that I need to turn in my CEU'S at end of Nov 07 (I thought I had til 2008), so I am scrambling to get CEU's.  Any referrals will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Brenda



You can get them off the HGSA Medicare website. They will print up as soon as your done the module I think you can get as many as 18 CEU's.


----------



## jshields

Another good site is www.billing-coding.com which is BC Advantage.  It is a subscription but with your AAPC membership you get a discount. 1 year for $32 I believe.  Right now you can earn 12 CEUs by reading the articles and taking a quiz afterwards.  All of which can be done online.


----------



## raelewlov

I have done quite a few online courses with medicare and they are worth between 1 to 2 CEU's.  Go onto www.cms.hh.gov website and look for there training sites.  then you can print your post results and the certificate and submit it for CEU's.  Also in each Coding Edge that you get from the AAPC there is a page with questions that you can answer and submit for CEU's.
Good luck. Mine are due this month.


----------



## pattivest

If you join your local AAHAM group, membership is $25.00 a year, then you can attend their meeting which have a small fee (about $40.00) per meeting and they will get you 3-4 CEUs per meeting.  Our local group usually have presenter from HAP, Medicare, Blue Cross and other experts in their fields.


----------



## kandigrl79

I've been told that you can get 10 free ceu's at emuniversity.com.  I haven't tried it though, but it's worth a try!  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## mrssnail

Yes, you can get 10 free from emuniversity. I called AAPC and also contacted to make sure this was a valid route as each certificate that printed had the same Index number. AAPC said that was not a problem and that they were approved for 10 CEU's if you took all the modules.


----------



## taskmaster

Hi,

Can you give me the website address??/


----------



## mallory615

Have you tried the EdgeBlast newsletter?  You can access all of them under resources and it's a quick .5 ceu's.  Also have you done the summaries out of the coding edge magazine?


----------



## littlefeet

Try this site:


My name is Pete Jensen and I'm a practicing physician as well as a certified professional coder.  I have a website at www.EMuniversity.com <http://www.emuniversity.com/>  to help coders teach their docs about accurate and ethical E/M coding and documentation.  As a courtesy to fellow coders, we offer 10 free CEUs for simply for reviewing our online learning modules.  Please check out the site and let your chapter members know about it if you find it useful. 



To sign up for your free CEUs, click here: http://emuniversity.com/FreeCEU.html <http://emuniversity.com/FreeCEU.html> .


----------



## DHARRIS

WWW.EMUNIVERSITY.COM HAS 10 FREE CEU'S OK'D BY AAPC - NO GIMMIC.


----------



## kristinj

Hi, 
Try IMA Web University, very affordable for a lot of CEUs


----------



## b.cobuzzi

You can get 24 FREE CEUs from AAPC from reading and answering the quizzes to the 12 Coding Edges and the 24 Edge Blasts.  They are now on the web in the Member area when you are logged in, under resources.  

That should be the easiest way and cheapest way to get your CEU's and you don't even have to go look for your magazines and Edge Blasts.   

Barbara


----------



## marty3073

*scrambling for ceu's*



benavidezb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone refer me to web-sites that offer CEU'S?  I just found out that I need to turn in my CEU'S at end of Nov 07 (I thought I had til 2008), so I am scrambling to get CEU's.  Any referrals will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Brenda



HI Brenda,
I went to the MLNnetwork and clicked on the web based training course.
It's website is www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNGenInfo. 
The website has 16 Ceu's to offer


----------

